# 3-D clubs near Pigeon Forge TN



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont know but you can try here. www.shootarchery.com


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Tri County Archery is in Seymour. I am not sure exactly were. You can contact Bobby Chester 865-453-8986 or Smokey Mountain Archery 865-577-4868 for dates/times. There is also a club in Morristown that runs 3D and indoor.


----------



## ncbowhntr (Feb 21, 2006)

morristown bow club isn't to far away.they have a great facility including a indoor range.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

try county is gone no longer there there is one at exit 23 called down time


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Exit 23, Morristown Archery Club and Union County Archery Club are the closest....check out www.shootarchery.com for dates and times.


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Guys

I will be on vacation june 19-26 with family in pigeon forge I am at least going to go to the morristown shoot on Sunday


----------

